# Tell me everything I ever needed to know about tracking & SAR



## backerbabe (Mar 6, 2011)

I'm an experienced owner wanting to learn new tricks. I have a Rhodesian Ridgeback puppy from a line distinguished for it's SAR abilities. I have no clue as to how to get started, could find no titles through my local library & don't want to go through the rigamarol of the application & acceptance process of the local SAR organization here until I know enough to truly commit. There doesn't seem to be an obedience club in my area (verrry rural) so I could use some guidance.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

unfortunatly I train in tracking which is actually different than SAR work. I think we have one member who does SAR but I'm not sure


----------



## backerbabe (Mar 6, 2011)

I'm actually interested in both disciplines & would welcome any info provided


----------



## melgrj7 (Sep 21, 2007)

Contact your local SAR group and just ask if you can come out and observe, maybe hide for them a few times. Most SAR groups are happy to have new "victims" for training. Then you can get an idea if it is something you would be interested in doing.


----------

